# Naturköderrute für Kutter



## frogmaster (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinen letzten Ausfahrten mit dem Kutter (Ostsee) habe ich sehr gute erfolge mit Naturködermontagen gehabt, sprich mit Wattwürmern. Als Rute diente mir meine Charisma Senso Pilk in 3m bis 125Gr. bzw. eine Balzer Pilkrute in 3,05 m bis 150Gr. .Es hat zwar funktioniert, habe es aber nicht als optimal empfunden. Was für eine Rute sollte man da nehmen, evtl eine Brandungsrute? Könnt ihr mir da einen Tip geben? Ich möchte so um die 50 - 70 Euronen ausgeben.

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruss
gregor


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

es gibt manchmal auf dem markt noch gebrauchte naturköderruten. z.b. bei 321. diese ruten sind zwischen 4 und 4,50 meter lang und du kannst damit je nach rute bis zu 1500gramm bleie fischen. eine normale brandungsrute würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, da die ruten nicht für multirollen ausgelegt sind. stationärrollen sind für diese doch recht schwere angelei nur bedingt zu empfehlen. neue ruten liegen preislich weit über deinen vorstellungen. kannst aber mal mit boardi marcel1409 kontakt aufnehmen. der hat neue in seinem laden stehen. ansonsten wie gesagt die augen offen halten bei 321. manchmal gibts da mal ein schnäppchen.


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

hier nochmal zwei links zum thema!

http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/news.php?page=62&parent=62&news_id=108

und

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88782&highlight=naturk%F6der+ostsee


----------



## frogmaster (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

Ui, doch eine so schwere Rute? Ich dachte da ich komm mit einer Rute bis 300Gr. hin. Also kann ich eine Brandungsrute vergessen?!? Also mit Ostsee meinte ich die Gegend um Fehmarn und so rum.


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

du musst ja nicht werfen. von daher sind 300 gramm reines wurfgewicht ok. musst wie gesagt nur auf die ringe achten. ist nicht unbedingt förderlich für die schnur wenn sie auf dem blank scheuert. das ist bei den meisten normalen Brandungsruten mit Stationärrollenberingung der fall. kannst das aber selber testen, indem du ne multi an deiner rute montierst, und die schnur irgendwo rantüdelst, wo du dann in nem normalen winkel dran ziehen kannst. reibt die schnur am blank, funzt das ganze nicht.


----------



## frogmaster (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

Nochmal danke für den Tipp,

wollte aber auch eigentlich keine Multi nutzen. Hab da eine Penn Slammer 360, dachte eigentlich das die reicht. Ich fahre jetzt nicht übermäßig oft mit dem Kutter raus, so 3-5 mal im Jahr. Wollte deshalb auch nicht so unmengen an Geld ausgeben. Ich werde mich aber mal weiter umgucken und deine Tipps beherzigen .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

@ djoerni,

wollte es auchmal probieren.

sind gekaufte vorfächer ok,oder sind die schrott?
welchen hersteller (vieleicht hast Du ja auch nen link) kannst du für gekaufte vorfächer empfehlen?Sind vorfächer mit spinnerblatt besser?welche Perlenfarbe würdest Du empfehlen?


Stefan


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

@dorsch888

es gibt von eisele fertige vorfächer die meiner meinung nach recht gut sind. kosten aber auch ihr geld. des weiteren findest du in fast jedem laden an der küste fertige vorfächer. farben nach geschmack. rot und gelb haut aber eigentlich immer hin. gerade beim naturköderfischen kann aber wie auch in der brandung manchmal weniger mehr sein!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

und was hälst du von spinnblätter


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> und was hälst du von spinnblätter


 
sind ok da sie die dorsche auf jedenfall in der tiefe locken!
ich sage mal ruten mit wg um die 300 g sind ok und reichen aus!


----------



## hans albers (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

moin,

denke auch , dass du in der ostsee
(bzw. vor unser küste)
mit einer rute bis 300 g hinkommst..

ich hab letztes mal einfach ne  
alte dam airway rute ( 3, 30 m ,bis 100g)
 genommen 
mit ner grossen stationär-rolle
und nachläufermontage

ging auch.. 

greetz
lars


----------



## lattenputzer (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

Hallo frogmaster,

es gibt eigentlich zwei Methoden, um mit Naturködern zu angeln. zum Einen die schon beschriebene Methode mit dem schweren Gewichten und langen Vorfächern. Diese sind erforderlich, um die Montage möglichst gerade direkt unter der Rutenspitze zu halten. Gerade im Bereich des Fehmarn-Belt können dann schon mal 1000 gr und mehr erforderlich sein (das macht dann aber keinen richtigen Spass mehr).

Bei der Anderen wird grundsätzlich mit der bereits von Dir verwendeten leichten Pilkrute und einem Brandungsvorfach oder einer ähnlichen Montage gefischt. Als Gewicht kann man normale Pilker ohne Drilling, einfache Bleie oder Buttlöfflel entsprechend der Drift nehmen. Die Montage wird entweder mit einem Nachläufer und einem Haken über dem Blei oder beiden Haken über dem Blei gewählt. Farbige Perlen (gelb, rot grün) ja, Spinnerblätter eher selten. Die Rute sollte eine sensible Spitze haben, da sehr häufig auch Platten oder Wittlinge einsteigen. Die Montage wird dann wie beim Pilken ausgeworfen und dann mit leichten Zupfbewegungen am Boden haltend eingeholt oder in der Abdrift auch gehalten.#h


----------



## micha_2 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

vergiss die gekauften vorfächer ganz schnell, da sie alles am haken falsch gebunden sind, das ende der schnur muss parallel zum vorfach wegstehen und nich wie beim normalen angeln nach vorne. damit reisst du dir jeden wattwurm kaputt. anregungen zum binden kannst dir holen zu mehr taugen die nich. mach immer nen spinnerblatt mit ran, perlmutt am besten. farben gelb, gelb/rot, rot oder perlmutt. und nich zu viel. eine auftriebsperle 6mm durchmesser 3-5kleine glasperlen und das spinnerblatt reicht.


----------



## djoerni (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*



micha_2 schrieb:


> vergiss die gekauften vorfächer ganz schnell, da sie alles am haken falsch gebunden sind, das ende der schnur muss parallel zum vorfach wegstehen und nich wie beim normalen angeln nach vorne. damit reisst du dir jeden wattwurm kaputt. anregungen zum binden kannst dir holen zu mehr taugen die nich. mach immer nen spinnerblatt mit ran, perlmutt am besten. farben gelb, gelb/rot, rot oder perlmutt. und nich zu viel. eine auftriebsperle 6mm durchmesser 3-5kleine glasperlen und das spinnerblatt reicht.



wo du es sagst, stimmt! habe mal geschaut. habe noch ein, zwei fertig gekaufte bei denen sieht es genauso aus.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> denke auch , dass du in der ostsee
> (bzw. vor unser küste)
> mit einer rute bis 300 g hinkommst..



Nö, kommt man nicht. *Mindestgewicht* sollte schon 300 Gramm sein da man das Blei ja kurz (handbreite) über Grund hält. Wenn das Schiff nun driftet muß die Montage ja mit gehen und darf *NICHT* auf Grund liegen bleiben da es sonst tüddel gibt ohne ende :m
Ich hab auch noch ne Zebco Naturköderrute rumstehen und die verträgt bis 1500 Gramm. 

@TE
wenn du mal von Laboe aus fahren willst, dann leih ich dir die Rute und wenn du sie kaputt machst dann wirst du Kiel geholt. 
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Laboe und vielleicht liegt mein zu Hause sogar auf deinen Weg. Ne Multirolle Penn Gti 310 könnt ich dir auch noch mitgeben... da wir dabei sind... Vorfächer und Bleie hab ich auch noch reichlich. Wenn dir alles zusagt können wir über den Preis reden... keine Angst... will nicht reich werden.
Ich hab nämlich jetzt ein Kleinboot und brauch das Gerödel fürn Kutter nicht mehr. 

Achja, die Ruten sind mind. 4 m lang damit man nicht an der Bordwand angelt. Multirolle ist besser da man öfters mal bisschen Schnur nachgibt.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> Als Gewicht kann man normale Pilker ohne Drilling, einfache Bleie oder Buttlöfflel entsprechend der Drift nehmen. Die Montage wird entweder mit einem Nachläufer und einem Haken über dem Blei oder beiden Haken über dem Blei gewählt. Farbige Perlen (gelb, rot grün) ja, Spinnerblätter eher selten. Die Rute sollte eine sensible Spitze haben, da sehr häufig auch Platten oder Wittlinge einsteigen. Die Montage wird dann wie beim Pilken ausgeworfen und dann mit leichten Zupfbewegungen am Boden haltend eingeholt oder in der Abdrift auch gehalten.#h



Geht auch... nur eben bei Ententeich/wenig Drift.


----------



## hans albers (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

naja

kommt darauf an ,wie man angelt..


wie gesagt ,
mit nachläufer 
auf grund in der abdrift langt dat dicke
(wenns nicht grad 6-7 ist,welcher kutter fährt dann noch raus.?)
ich meine  ,das blei auf grund mit nachläufer..
ab und zu mal ein bisschen heben und senken,
langsam reinkurbeln.. funzt super

greetz
lars


----------



## frogmaster (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*

Hey Leute,

erstmal danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten. Ich werde mir wohl eine Pilke bis ~400 Gramm in 3,30 länge besorgen. DAmit sollte es dann funktionieren.

Gruss 
Gregor


----------



## Gladiator (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Naturköderrute für Kutter*



frogmaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei meinen letzten Ausfahrten mit dem Kutter (Ostsee) habe ich sehr gute erfolge mit Naturködermontagen gehabt, sprich mit Wattwürmern. Als Rute diente mir meine Charisma Senso Pilk in 3m bis 125Gr. bzw. eine Balzer Pilkrute in 3,05 m bis 150Gr. .Es hat zwar funktioniert, habe es aber nicht als optimal empfunden. Was für eine Rute sollte man da nehmen, evtl eine Brandungsrute? Könnt ihr mir da einen Tip geben? Ich möchte so um die 50 - 70 Euronen ausgeben.
> 
> ...


----------

